# donating an organ



## wokofshame (Apr 13, 2008)

just wanted to share this,
i just finalized that i'm donating a kidney next winter in the general vein that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, but, more importantly, i believe that if you give, you get. 
call me a hippie but the i've seen enough evidence in my short time to believe in the concept of karma. or perhaps it's that people who believe they're lucky ARE luckier (scientifically proven, y'all)
i've always felt guilty panhandling and i think if i give something to save someone's life i won't feel bad at all when someone gives me money. i'll just be like "hey i gave to someone else this is all good" in my head. i've been called a taker and i spend 23.99 hours a day not giving a shit about it but in the back of my head i know it's true....
plus the hospital where i grew up has way better food now


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think Karma wants your internal organs.


----------

